# rca outputs on my jbl px 300.4 one set is bad



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

any of you guys can fix it? I prefer someone closer than vegas for this as it should be easy fix for someone ...I just dont know if I can yet. I havnt opened it up but I found out today one of them is about to tear off and the inside of both of the rear rca inputs is totally gone..weird to say the least


----------

